# Help had 2.5k stolen from my bank account!



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies. 

Well I have had a most distressing afternoon! I was enjoying my usual past time of internet shopping when my card was refused, I just thought it was security but on checking my account on line there have been £2400 in fraudulent switch transactions! 

I contacted the bank and they said they would look into it and come back to me in five to ten days. Does anyone have any experience of this? I believe the transactions have been telephone or online payments on my switch card. I still have my card but someone obviously has all the details. Will it be easy to prove it wasn't me? How long might the process all take? I am really worried I've lost my money. 

Thanks in advance for anyone's thoughts. 

Cheers Greeneyed xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

What a nightmare !!

This happened to us on a MUCH smaller scale - someone used our account to top up their mobile phone.  I spoke to T-mobile (i don't have an account with them so knew immediately it was dodgy) and then my bank and it was sorted out pretty quickly.

Hope you get it all sorted soon!

Nix. x


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

How scary! That's my worst nightmare.

You should also check with your home insurance-- they sometimes offer help with identity theft stuff, and might be able to lean on the bank for you.


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi  
Thats awful and hope you get it sorted asap.  I had a similar thing and rang the bank and got it sorted really quickly.  I also got £50 compensation (it was the banks fault) but it was certainly not pleasant.  Keep on at the bank to make sure you get it sorted asap esp with that amount of money
xx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh hun  

I know just how you feel.....we came back from holiday in Feb and checked the bank account as you do....we had £2,370 taken in over 50 transactions    Every single one of them came out the day after we came home.

It was all from my dh debit card which he hasn't used for over 6 months!!!  Thankfully, our bank have credited our account straight away, subject to investigation.....strangely enough, they called today to say the retailer who accepted the fraudulent card details had paid the bank back 18 of the 50 transactions.

It is a total nightmare hun.....the banks are getting better at the whole thing because it is so common now.  Do you know from your statement what they used your money to buy??  Ours was used on a cd/dvd website.

Jo xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i hope you get this sorted, thinking of you, blooming burgers they are + thats being polite 

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed

I am so sorry this has happened to you!  Apart from anything else with your little fluff-ball to look after you've not time for all this messing about! 

I've no experience of this but I can imagine how stressful it must be funnily enough our Mortgage money arrived in DH's bank account on Monday and since reading your post I've told him he's to check his account every day as we're not planning to buy the kitchen til after easter! 

I really do hope they sort it out soon it is a nightmare  Are they going to offer you some of it back in the meantime as I know ordinarily I couldn't manage with £2000+ missing out of my account for any length of time? 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ahh greeneyed how awful  

I too know someone this happened to - and apart from what the girls have told you already the only other thing they had to do was give a statement to the police I think (theres was a large sum of money too).

Other than that - the bank were very helpful and unfortunalty as its getting more common now - had processes in place to deal with it quickly and efficiently.

Good luck hun.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

You poor thing. I've had it happen on a credit card but only a few hundred. The bank froze those transactions while they called for receipts from the shop so I wasn't penalised, and as soon as the shop weren't able to produce the correctly signed slips (was a few years ago) I had the transactions removed from my account. Hope you get it sorted quickly.

Cathie x

PS Your furbaby is gorgeous.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks very much ladies you have put my mind at rest a little. I have to go into the branch if I want cash however I live 40 mins away and it's not really feasible to leave my puppy for two or three hours at the moment (still house training!) so my darling DH will have to sub me for a bit. Mortage etc is not due out till the end of the month when hopefully it will be resolved. They said they would get back to me in 5 to 10 days after investigating however it doesn't give me much peace of mind in the meantime. They said if the transactions were proved to be fraudulent then I would get the money back - I am just wondering if they are all intenet transactions how I prove them to be fraudulent as someone obviously has all the details and is pretening to be me. 

Ah well I guess I'll just have to sit and wait till next week. 

Cheers Greeneyed x


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, the same thing happened to me at Christmas. There was money taken out of my account for something called v-stores.co.uk plus an order for a pizza place in Gravesend! I contacted my bank and cancelled my card. They refunded my money straight away and sent me a form to fill in to confirm these items were taken fraudulently. I haven't heard back from the bank since so I don't know what the outcome was but at least I got my money back. It does make you wary though. Hope you get things sorted out quickly.

Viv


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Just a thought, but if someone has been buying things with your card details, then the companies they bought from, must have an address to send the goods to.  the goods are going somewhere and it isnt to you!  so the police can surely check that address... and the fact that the address is not yours is extra ammunition to prove to your card company that they are not your transactions....

I really wish you good luck in getting your money back and hope it gets sorted soon.

Best wishes

Kehlan


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you very much Kehlan, they have credited the money back to my account and they will alert the police to the fraud. Whoever has done it must be rather stupid as one of the transactions is a mortgage payment (1000) another is a loan and another is to Virgin Media. It will only take the police 5 minutes to call up and find out who it is, as all these accounts must be attached to their address. I did call the mortgage & loan company who confirmed that the payments had gone against accounts which weren't in my name (phew) however they could not give me any details because of Data Protection - I am sure they have to give the details to the police however. I got my credit report and no applications for credit have been made in my name thank goodness, as identity theft was the thing I was most worried about. 

Sadly it looks like I might have to curtail my favourite activity - internet shopping! or at least be a bit more careful as I reckon this is where they have got my card details from. 

I am waiting for the form from the bank and hopefully it will all get sorted. Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

When we had money taken from our account the bank said that it was most likely that they got my card details from either internet shopping or giving your card details over the phone for takeaway/delivery food !!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Urm well I haven't been ordering any takeaways but I do a lot of internet shopping! So I think this is the most likely source. 

Scumbags!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad you've got it back Greeneyed!  They're not criminal masterminds though are they?  If these people only realised the hurt and upset they caused other people 

Go and give Freddy a big kiss from his Aunty Mandy and Cousin Teddy! 

Axxxxxxx


----------

